
Winklevoss Twins Ask for New Hearing in Facebook Case - donohoe
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/18/winklevoss-twins-ask-for-new-hearing-in-facebook-case/?src=twr
======
masonhensley
Does anyone know why they have not decided to focus their energy elsewhere?
Why go to the effort to double, triple, or whatever their stake in Facebook
when they could cash out and attempt to create wealth else where? I bet there
are a number of entrepreneurs who would love to take angel investments from
the Winklevosses, regardless of the twin's track record.

Furthermore, they would have much more fulfilling lives if they took the money
they have and invested in/ created something new... at least they would have a
chance to intellectually participate in the start up environment.

~~~
joshu
Would you hire them? Work with them? Work for them?

I suspect they are tainted at this point, regardless if they are right or
wrong.

~~~
masonhensley
"Would you hire them? Work with them? Work for them?" - Probably not, maybe,
No.

They can change how people view them moving forward, but for some odd reason,
they keep digging a deep and deeper hole for their reputation.

~~~
rudiger
They have two very good (not odd) reasons: millions of dollars, and justice.

------
brandonbica
Maybe it's just me but I don't have any sympathy for these guys. I actually
think The Social Network did more to sway my opinion of them than of Zuck.

What's the difference in $ value that they're trying to get? And is the
difference between that and the money they originally settled on really worth
the damage to their personal brand? They can't possibly be winning in the
court of public opinion either right?

------
daimyoyo
I've never seen anyone so dissatisfied with $200M. They'll probably end up
losing all of it in legal fees if they keep this up.

------
yuhong
I hope they will able to pursue the computer fraud found in the leaked IMs.

~~~
alexg0
What leaked IMs?

~~~
yuhong
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-
co...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-mark-zuckerberg-hacked-
connectu-2010-3)

------
ayb
Talk about beating a dead horse..

